
The Clojure job market - jonpither
https://juxt.pro/blog/posts/clojure-job-market.html
======
dkersten
_At the various conferences we 've attended - EuroClojure in particular -
there's a common story amongst the delegates; developers who aren't using
Clojure but who want to._

This sounds different from what I remember from last years EuroClojure. At the
beginning of the conference, there was a show of hands of who's hiring (a lot
of hands went up, I'd estimate[1] roughly half the room) and a show of hands
for who's looking (I counted half a dozen hands).

Having said that, I do know that there are people actively looking to work in
Clojure. I personally know a few such people (and I myself have also been
basing my employment decisions around whether I can work in Clojure or not).

[1] from memory

~~~
kimi
I am not sure if others share my experience, but by spending some time on
Clojurians and talking a bit about what we do, I often get polite "interest"
\- like "we are a nice company, offer free food and gym, why don't you come
visit and say hi" \- so my feeling is that there is an interesting market for
senior Clojure positions. YMMV.

